# Warning: This post might be disturbing to some!



## Ralphy1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Every type of sex explicitly shown seems to be necessary for TV series these days along with people leaving bathroom doors open while attending to calls of nature.  It seems that this realism is now necessary to appease an audience that is hungry for this type of gritty reality.  I am not a prude but I find that all of this is not necessary if a show has good writing.  Your thoughts on this profound topic should be of a serious nature in keeping with high standards of this forum...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2015)

The sex, the bathroom doors, the language (the word "suck" must, by writer's union contract, be included at least 4 times in every TV show) ... 

Newton Minow was right - television IS a "vast wasteland" ...


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 26, 2015)

I am with you on this...a good story with meaningful dialog wins over crassness every time...


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 26, 2015)

It's the age we live in.   Who ever would have thought that TV commercials for ED using the word Erection..  Or for feminine products using the word Period.   OR for Depends using the phrase "Pee happens"....  Or even the Charmin commercial showing the bears with sheds of toilet paper all over their rumps would be shown.   None of this was discussed in commercials before..


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Just one of the reasons I don't watch sitcoms. Good old History or Discovery channels for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't have a problem with commercials commenting on real life situations, using direct language. These are all natural functions, no cause for shame or embarrassment. As for TV, I much prefer to see/hear gratuitous swearing, people on the toilet etc. than pointless, graphic violence, and the all too familiar subjugation or dismissal of women. That said, I would prefer a modicum of good taste here and there. But I still prefer grit over drivel.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, Pappy, but sometimes a different "flavor" is fun.  Just like classical music that I can listen to quite a little but can take some country, rock and jazz, too...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't mind either.  I found it refreshing to see the openness on tv when I moved to the UK.  

As for 'suck', SP.  It's often used in a non-****** way.  I use it often to mean 'not good or really bad', something sucks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I don't have a problem with commercials commenting on real life situations, using direct language. These are all natural functions, no cause for shame or embarrassment. As for TV, I much prefer to see/hear gratuitous swearing, people on the toilet etc. than pointless, graphic violence, and the all too familiar subjugation or dismissal of women. That said, I would prefer a modicum of good taste here and there. But I still prefer grit over drivel.



Except these commercials are shown in the Afternoon and in Prime time.  As a parent I wouldn't want to explain what an Erection is to a 6 year old.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Or to some sixty year olds...nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Or to some sixty year olds...nthego:



:lofl:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2015)

I am not sure how you would explain an erection to an innocent sixty year old? The mind boggles.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe you could help him have one...


----------



## Shirley (Mar 26, 2015)

Why I quit watching TV:

When the new fall shows start, they show clips from the new shows. Supposedly, they show the best parts so that you will want to watch them. One was a new comedy. Two men were in a bar. One says to the other,"I haven't had sex in six months."  The canned laughter rolled. That's supposed to be funny?!?!?  If that's the best they have to offer, count me out.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yup, and that ain't nuttin'.  The new and final season of Mad Men (they should have quit after the last season) shows a man of about sixty laying naked in a hotel room with three naked young ladies--a ménage a Quattro!  It has become laughable as to what end these shows will go to titillate an audience...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 26, 2015)

I equate all these thoughts and expressions with the language one might hear on a school playground full of 3rd grade kids.

Bodily functions (from any orifice) is repugnant to me in conversations. Using the word 'poop'  feels like you have a mouthful of it.

I've been known to talk dirty and enjoy adult humor but not the "earthy" kind....NOT funny.


----------



## Debby (Mar 26, 2015)

There sure is a lot to make us feel uncomfortable on television and in movies these days isn't there?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Or to some sixty year olds...nthego:



Ralphy, is that anything like the Erection Set I had as a kid? Or was that Erector?


----------



## Glinda (Mar 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Or to some sixty year olds...nthego:



:lol1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 26, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Ralphy, is that anything like the Erection Set I had as a kid? Or was that Erector?



I hear ****** can "set" an erection..  But see a doctor if it's longer than 4 hours...


----------



## Glinda (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, some of these things are unpleasant or even repulsive to hear/see.  But I feel it's up to the viewer to be selective.  Use the mute button or the on/off switch.  I'm reluctant to agree to censorship as that can be a slippery slope.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2015)

Ralphy, I've heard a can of spray starch, and a box of tiny toothpicks can work wonders. So much cheaper than ******! Lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Every type of sex explicitly shown seems to be necessary for TV series these days along with people leaving bathroom doors open while attending to calls of nature.  It seems that this realism is now necessary to appease an audience that is hungry for this type of gritty reality.  I am not a prude but I find that all of this is not necessary if a show has good writing.  Your thoughts on this profound topic should be of a serious nature in keeping with high standards of this forum...



I don't get thrilled or offended by the sex scenes and adult language.  But as you say, if the show has good writing, these extras aren't necessary...not many shows seem to have been given much effort these days.  I did always enjoy a few laughs from silly sitcoms over the years, but instead of getting better from the years of Seinfeld, they seem to have deteriorated greatly.  I don't know why they would be getting worse.  Some, like Two Broke Girls are one unfunny and planned ****** innuendo after another.  I can't imagine someone actually getting a thrill from watching this garbage, or even getting a chuckle out of it.  After a couple of shows, I avoid it completely.  As far as scatological humor, I think it's juvenile and have no interest in it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 26, 2015)

I can`t tell you how much hubby and I love watching TV in the evenings with new,unrelated young people in the house watching with us,and lunging for the remotes when the "call your doctor for an erection lasting more than four hours" or "if you are having painful intercourse" ads come on.. C`mon-are those really appropriate for early evening viewers?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Easy Mrs. Robinson.......NO.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

I always think about hearing my elders talking when I was growing up, saying, nothing is sacred (not a religious family by a long-shot) anymore.  Also, I remember hearing how it really good and proper to leave some things to the imagination.  For me tv and movies were nice to watch because they weren't reality, some realities are hell, and it was a nice "escape" once in awhile.  I also remember thinking how men and women were starting to make such asses of themselves, right in front of everyone, LOL!  Now that seems to be the "in" thing.  Let's not hide how stupid we are, let's make a show about it so the whole human race can tune in.

Think of it folks, I might have a show of my own where I can pick my nose on camera and scratch my butt!  Now that's entertainment hey!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2015)

I hear you, nwlady, some things are unattractive in private, less so in public. By the same token, I find overly sentimental, unrealistic portrayals of family life aka leave it to Beaver, Brady Bunch, etc. utterly nauseating. No such families exist. If they did, I would have chosen sterilization as a welcome alternative to being stuck in that particular Suzy Homemaker Hell. Save me, Gloria Steinem! Lol.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with you as well Shalimar, there seems to be no happy medium.  In fact, some shows, like Donna Reed etc., actually had a lot to do with me being so danged confused (since I believed it was real-life, or maybe just wanted it to be as I got older) that I looked for that, and when not finding it, said goodbye to most of my relationships.  When people didn't measure up to those kind souls on the tube, well man, I must be lookin in the wrong place.  Maybe it's good you found them nauseating, like too much Peppermint Schnapps.  Man I'll never do that again!  But I, to this day, somewhere tucked in the back of my mind, dream of a life, that doesn't exist, maybe in another world.

I don't know about Women's Lib, but wish there had been some "happy medium" there too  There were some things I think we should have not discarded.  I could live with a man being a bit of a "spoiler" to my little, helpless self  I know, not much chance of that having become tough as and over-done pork-chop. denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I can`t tell you how much hubby and I love watching TV in the evenings with new,unrelated young people in the house watching with us,and lunging for the remotes when the "call your doctor for an erection lasting more than four hours" or "if you are having painful intercourse" ads come on.. C`mon-are those really appropriate for early evening viewers?



No, they aren't appropriate.  I feel so sad for young people getting hit with such stuff but you can't shelter them from it, if they don't see it on tv, they get it at school, or from peers.  It's just another world we live in.  I guess we can only hope that somewhere in each brain, there is some common sense that will overcome, win out over what humanity is dishing out.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 26, 2015)

I have far better things to do than watch television.  With most shows, it's hard to wade through all of the garbage and find quality programming so I choose not to watch it at all.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy, I've heard a can of spray starch, and a box of tiny toothpicks can work wonders. So much cheaper than ******! Lol



I'm sure the toothpicks could be quite a turnoff to the female partner . . . . Ouch!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 26, 2015)

My mother would have up and died if she saw some of the "modern" commercials.  And I myself don't particularly listening to discussions of erectile dysfunction with my morning tea, either.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 26, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I can`t tell you how much hubby and I love watching TV in the evenings with new,unrelated young people in the house watching with us,and lunging for the remotes when the "call your doctor for an erection lasting more than four hours" or "if you are having painful intercourse" ads come on.. C`mon-are those really appropriate for early evening viewers?



Egad! On prime time television? 
Some of our programs are a bit saucy but we do restrict the viewing hours.

We've also put a stop to these kind of adverts on billboards because of the embarrassment of having to explain them to children who see them from the school bus or family car.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Butterfly, the toothpicks were a joke. I mean, imagine the splinters!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

But if the moment is right...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Ralphy, you are incorrigible. I suspect, that for you, there are no wrong moments! each:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

That's true, but getting bathtubs out on my lawn has been a challenge!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

I am certainly going to regret this, but anyway...why are there bathtubs on your lawn?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

You obviously aren't up on your Cialis ads.  Let me just say that a woman should be receptive to her partner's readiness no matter the location and what he does to enhance the mood...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

I think you may need a working girl to meet your needs, Ralphy, the rest of us have dissolved into helpless giggles. Ps. 1950 wants it's attitude back. Mercy!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I liked Ike, and this country needs another father figure to straighten this country out, not some horny young men like JFK and Bubba...:love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Butterfly, the toothpicks were a joke. I mean, imagine the splinters!



That's what I was imagining.  Ouch!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You obviously aren't up on your Cialis ads.  Let me just say that a woman should be receptive to her partner's readiness no matter the location and what he does to enhance the mood...



Ralphy, you ARE off  your meds -- no matter the location -- like in the middle of Safeway or something???  AND how about the male partner's readiness to respond to his female partner's needs -- like in the middle of Sunday football!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Butterfly, let men have their little fantasies. We know where the real power and stamina lie! We rock, oh yes we do! Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Butterfly, let men have their little fantasies. We know where the real power and stamina lie! We rock, oh yes we do! Lol.



Not men, man.  All men don't think like Ralphy.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

I stand corrected, Jim. You are right, apologies for generalization.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

You needn't stand corrected, take a seat.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Bossy Jim. Raspberry! Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Bossy Jim. Raspberry! Lol.



:wink:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> That's true, but getting bathtubs out on my lawn has been a challenge!



I've always wondered what the hell the bathtubs had to do with the whole process... They aren't even in the same one..


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

It doesn't make any sense to me either, QuickSilver.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am not sure how you would explain an erection to an innocent sixty year old? The mind boggles.



I had an erector set and I could never get that thing to stand up straight.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I've always wondered what the hell the bathtubs had to do with the whole process... They aren't even in the same one..



I wondered that, too!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2015)

You feel totally drained afterward?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hopefully!


----------

